

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #8 – Friday 21st of October - richarddunne
http://www.makeleaps.com/blog/en/2011/10/english-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-8-–-friday-21st-of-october

======
patio11
I'm afraid I'm in the US for this one, but I'll see y'all next time.

If anyone here is on the fence about going, I strongly suggest it. I usually
make the train ride all the way from Ogaki because it is the highlight of my
month. Great people, great spectrum of involvement with the industry, and the
right mix of talking shop and socializing.

~~~
hkmurakami
Wow I'm impressed that you come all the way from Ogaki to attend. That takes
what, 4 hours?

------
jason_tko
Hey guys - looking forward as always to Friday. See you all there.

Make sure you've registered (if you're coming), and you've un-registered (if
you can't make it), so we can try to get the perfect amount of food and drinks
there.

Cheers

~~~
Sato
Registered! My first time. Looking forward to seeing you!

------
ranebo
I'll be there, thanks to Jason and Paul for putting this on. Great crowd and
great location. Looking forward to it.

------
ninjin
Had no idea about these kinds of events taking place, very interested but a
three day heads up is too short notice for my current calendar. I will keep my
eyes peeled for #9 since I'll be in Japan for the foreseeable future.

------
edandersen
Won't be able to make it this time, #7 was great though with an awesome crowd.
Definitely up for #9!

------
namarojulian
I would have loved coming but it looks like it's already full. Damn I guess
I'll just code instead.

------
jbm
Would love to go but I:m going to be hitting a deadline for an Android app.

Next time, hopefully.

------
tagawa
Great meetup last night - thank you, Make Leaps, for putting it together.

------
ephesus
So is the main language for this going to be English or Japanese?

~~~
teejae
English is the norm.

~~~
jason_tko
Although, we're getting more and more Japanese people coming along as well,
which we think is great.

So it's a bit of a mix. Suffice to say, you can be comfortable using only
English, only Japanese, or both.

------
jedschmidt
Won't be back in Tokyo in time, but will see y'all in November.

------
SiVal
Where in Tokyo? I can't attend, but I'm still curious.

~~~
ramchip
It's next to Nakameguro station.

~~~
SiVal
Thanks, ramchip

------
hrasm
No love for Osaka. Bummer.

~~~
mullr
I'm in Osaka - drop me a line at the email in my profile if you want to have a
beer sometime.

